# If you ever wanted a GoPro, check this product out.



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not in any way affiliated with this company.

Just passing along what may make having a go-pro possible. Evidently a company with a good reputation according to Red Ferret.

*Please, share your observations/comparisons based on facts to help anyone looking for a product like this.*

http://www.rollei.com/products/actioncams/cams/rollei-actioncam-400,p252118


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like the company is in the UK .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Sounds like the company is in the UK .


It may be that they only ship in Europe. But I would contact them if I was interested enough, due to the savings.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah tried them and a close friend have a rollei to they're realy nice


----------



## GrimyReaper (Nov 2, 2014)

The country code on the phone number is Germany. The reviews aren't great, most citing picture quality issues but the footage I've seen from it looks fine for the price, nice find..


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Reading Rayshots post may have answered a question I've had for a long time. I realize we have to develope a good shooting form, but concentrating on the target has to also be a key factor. Bill Hays once suggested for me to shoot in shorter time spans to help my focusing on the target. It would be interesting using a camera such as GoPro to see how are focusing really is.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi its Located in my home town so if any body needs help ? PM me  
Will check that for my self


----------

